# Winter Goals



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Got a few ambitions between now and October, what are yours?

1. snapper 2 kilo plus by august "a big one" by october.
2. bream beat current yak PB (35cm)
3. Get my kayak organised with sounder, nav lights, fish storage
4. get out at least 2x a week no whining.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

5kg snapper
3kg trevally (suspect I did this last year but need to weigh one)
legal kingfish, followed by a 5kg model


----------



## Prawndog (Jan 9, 2008)

Buy Sharkskin clothing and yak Fish for trout at Eucumbene or Jindabyne without freezing to death.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Hmm, I reckon I'll set my sights low this time. A twenty kilo kingfish should be about right :twisted:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbFKFt4AAClfgAAQQB1HEBLiGIA//99gMACqwhpU/QptT0TJtRtT1NGg9T1Ggggm1AABoAGgBpqZET1G01BoDIDJptRhKDSMhBx8yBecxSlS9K/f+Tu22ftiwhYtW4vWro/ErEDC15SWGlBqVc0GjeRkLCGEhDjWCx0baRWeawQ5CHKZccsUa8hWZSkzkM0wuFCGu2zQ8KW7rtY5OO/S8/ohu5TIg95tcA3RhnXUP0qpiZtTfFBcVjXJKRTVGhAd5ZTLXxIVGVzEsIG4hwL6QX+LuSKcKEhYpQtvAA==


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Top PB Snapper of 75cm, Salmon 53cm and Gummy Shark break the 1mt mark.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

1)to get a fishing kayak :twisted: 
should be able to get crossed of my list by the end of the holidays
2) catch some fish, so i can walk up to my brother then smack him with the fish and say "suffer in ya jocks yak fishing IS a good idea" :lol:

cheers


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

just a legal snapper for god sake
oh and get the sound fitted to the yak


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Stay warm , get a new pair of thick sox , learn to wear boxer undies , endeavour to get a bum knee fixed and get councelling sessions for the Quest :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

in previous 'goal' threads I've always set high standards for myself....and managed to fail dismally every time. So this year I'll be happy to

get out at least once a fortnight over winter.

catch a legal snapper (i've never caught one from the yak). what is the legal size anyway?? 40cm?

also, i'll be happy if the salmon and tailor schools turn up to provide some decent action.

(ps I'd also like to catch a jewie but i'm not gonna mention that)

yep thats about it...


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

L3GACY said:


> Hmm, I reckon I'll set my sights low this time. A twenty kilo kingfish should be about right :twisted:


Tweny kilo Kingy eh ? That will be something seeing you don't have a kayak


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Just one for me...

A Salmon off the yak, any size will do.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

Davey G said:


> catch a legal snapper (i've never caught one from the yak). what is the legal size anyway?? 40cm?


nope sorry to make the task easier the legal size around your neck of the woods is 30cm

200th post YAY! wow 200 posts and still no yak i must be the worst member ever.

my fishing goals are.
a 50cm flattie
a 50cm KGW
a salmon
a +45cm snapper
and a kingy :twisted: ohhh yeah!
oh and the mulloway of course.
i hope to have this all ticked off by christmas.

now thats not to much to ask is it :lol:

cheers


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Just one for me...
> 
> A Salmon off the yak, any size will do.


duuude id swap half that red you caught for all the sambos in the ocean!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

caught2 said:


> No fishing goals Bazz?
> 
> and what has Skippa been up to that he needs counselling or is he suffering depression 'cos he can't get out on the water?
> 
> Kim


Yes , plenty of fishing goals Kim , all i need to be able to do is get the kayak on the roof of the car and off again , and unfortunately a bum knee is making that difficult , i do however want a few nice salmon , and a nice big snapper like that big one you caught not so long ago, and a nice big kingie , i would also be happy to catch a blackfish , never done it , so its all ahead of me , and boy am i looking forward to catching them , and when bass season starts in september , ohhhhhhh boy ,exciting . And yep , your right , Skippa is depressed, as he cant get in the water , but well fix that soon [i hope ]


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Shorty said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I reckon I'll set my sights low this time. A twenty kilo kingfish should be about right :twisted:
> ...


In ten days I'll have something that puts your tupperware container to shame.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

To learn to paddle and paddle good!
To get the stink oh I mean mojo out of the hull of the Quest that L3gacy sold me! 
Anything else just seen as a bonus.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

So L3GACY are you are getting a Malibu X-13 ? I have heard they have just arrived in Australia and are the hottest thing going from all reports, or maybe another boring hobie ? :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Shorty said:


> So L3GACY are you are getting a Malibu X-13 ? I have heard they have just arrived in Australia and are the hottest thing going from all reports, or maybe another boring hobie ? :lol:


Stealth BFS.



> To get the stink out of the hull of the Quest that L3gacy sold me!
> Anything else just seen as a bonus.


Hot tip, I thought Bi-Carb had done the job but apparently I'd just gotten used to the smell :lol:. Give it a go and see if it helps.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Big old yak hairtail for me.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

For me, since becoming a yakfisher, is to catch a PPB snapper on a SP!


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Gonna set the bar pretty high with this one and try and get my first legal Flattie  . After three years fishing in Oz I still haven't managed this feat (even land based)!


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

install a ruder and anchor system
catch some kg whiting
and a nice ghost shark would top it off nicely


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Judging by the high goals most of you must be some gun fishos! I will be happy to catch anything that really tows me around for a change (chopper tailor dont put up much fight!). If someone can put me onto a kingy or snapper from the yak i can put them onto 40cm plus wild river bass and high 30cm bream (well I can't catch the bream but a mate can while I sit and swear quietly)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I would like to catch a fish that is A edible and B of legal size... seems Ive been going through a dry patch for a few months :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

GoneFishn said:


> Top PB Snapper of 75cm, Salmon 53cm and Gummy Shark break the 1mt mark.


1 down, 1mt&10cm Gummy Shark. 2 to go :twisted:   :lol: Plus now a 10kg+Gummy :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

One snapper :? . Any legal snapper  . Just give me one lousy snapper  .


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfrjg2gAAJtfgAAQUUf/8qHwlgo/7/+wMAFNlkhKo9BCND0gADIAA0zUANCFPBT1AeoA0A0AAAAqomSZE9Go9IYj0hkGgDQ0aaUTIX0LtRKYrLZGQjOCVreL+uRcME9LFdI+tU9c4asGiec4bTmx59anBqoxWGZXqIWErvspMpkP07T3iWIjOIFBFZOm7YKakKopRzCwxwDiet6EwJbOdwIukBzpFVlCUFsYA8BRk0AzYkTbFCUtRwXsAbGCQqjxVKKGHBKm9n/CLN1Gk4EjWdGg2V/Bsoh4pSGcHFmN79zoNoNlSME3sRiwcxXbmRfZBFX8IQ+whyLezLA6q77c68gXgwg39kCoJo8bfjgUC3guhOw6yXPGWU2wqlvv+sU64mM/pb7Tc013FsLS2EN12iGGdCNmSWXCThyk6mJIr5GCwvJnBTwjLFRYmoWSh/F3JFOFCQ+uODaA


----------



## Thomas (Aug 22, 2007)

A 20 kilo plus jewie and a big kingie


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Red

I've tried 1 off the rocks and 4 off the yak.
I'd like to try 1 off the yak, but what's the access like from car to launch?
I'd live to try Congo, just because it's such a nice place.
As for No 2 - It's a little too suburban for my liking, full of bloody Canberrans :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## HoldYourHour (May 6, 2008)

For me:

Get the Prowler rigged to my liking.
Get my fitness up.
Improve my paddling.
Catch a legal Flathead.
Catch a legal Snapper.
Catch a fish (any fish) on a soft plastic that isn't a smelly ol' Gulp!

m.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Good thread ;-) ;-)

1. Flathead, bream and trout on fly (just got my new combo yeeeew)
2. 50cm+ schnapper on plastic
3. Jewie from kayak
4. Trout on soft plastic/lure from kayak (got one on a squidgy fish landbased tho)
5. Get out offshore in the Loon more
6. Do some solid river recon and find some new cod holes for dec 1..


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

sbd said:


> Big old yak hairtail for me.












Now for a john dory.


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

Another snapper on hb minnow ;-) 
More whiting on plastics
A 40cm+ bream
A legal Jewie


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd love to catch a spaniard, but the way the weather has been there's no way I'll even get the chance to try.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

My goal is to HTFY and go fishing more!

oh yeah

-Snapper
-Kingfish
-40cm+ KG Whiting


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

my goal is to let my fokes let me go night fishing or fishing at all and cath a whahoo 1.3m long


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> I'd love to catch a spaniard, but the way the weather has been there's no way I'll even get the chance to try.


Well today I finally became a man, only 6 months late.
Got a legal (just) spaniard today finally  
No pics as I had to trunk it to get it in the esky but I now have 2kg of mack fillets in the fridge / freezer


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

15lb+ snapper hopefully nudging 20lb.
I know where the buggers are (so do you Red!)
Cheers,
Smeg


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Its an old post Greg, start this years one!

After reviewing what I wanted in winter 2008 I did not get one, but I will safely say that my aim is to hit Depot again come the frosty Canberra mornings and tear that place apart. Unfortunately I am pretty sure locals will have pilaged the place before I even get a chance, watch out for Itchyant Greg, he was completely on FIRE last year!


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

On fire eh? Ha! Nothing a bucket of Gulp juice won't put out!  
Catch ya at the weekend mate,
Smeg


----------

